
The Day the Internet Died – Courtesy of the Florida Internet Exchange - luu
http://flix.flirble.org/
======
avifreedman
It wasn't the Florida Internet Exchange.

FLIX was Fat man Little man Internet eXchange. I was the fat man (I used to be
more engineer sized). Vinny Bono was the little man. I (AS 4969 of old) never
actually connected to it though... The rest can be found in archives etc as
linked below.

I remember the moment I realized who it was - had a customer who called me and
said "I am advertising a /23 to you and you are advertising a more specific
/24 back to me, originated from AS 7007"

------
jlgaddis
Related:

"AS 7007 incident":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_7007_incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_7007_incident)

"7007: FROM THE HORSE'S MOUTH":
[http://merit.edu/mail.archives/nanog/1997-04/msg00380.html](http://merit.edu/mail.archives/nanog/1997-04/msg00380.html)

------
raintrees
1997...?

~~~
sparky_z
Yes.

